# My Birds



## Marcio NY (Sep 15, 2008)

Canadian Tippler Hen







Dun Grizzle 03 Cock







White Print Tippler Hen


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice birds. Remember growing up in Brooklyn with tipplers ( or tiplets as we called them),flights ,magpies all that good stuff. I had a mix stock.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

nice looking birds thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

JRNY said:


> Nice birds. Remember growing up in Brooklyn with tipplers ( or tiplets as we called them),flights ,magpies all that good stuff. I had a mix stock.


Remember, Bronzy or Spangle Tiplets, Apple Dun Flights...!... Nice Canadians Marcio NY... Chuck them up...!... Catch Keep!....lol


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Marcio NY said:


> View attachment 17893
> 
> Canadian Tippler Hen
> View attachment 17894
> ...


Your tipplers look great , whats their air time while they are out ? I know that melluzzos loft used to have some great looking grizzles too, I think they were of the canadian variety as well http://birdsinwhite.com/tipplers/index.html
yours remind me of his .


----------

